# Feeding time?



## Rockie (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a 10 mo old Big GWP that still gets fed twice a day. what times of 
day would be best,so we could get a full night sleep. he is usually fed at
4:30 pm and 8:00am. he gets 2 cups at each feeding,maybe it's time go to once a day. He is not the least bit overweight (75+) 4:30 to 5:00am is get up time.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe most people including me feed 2-3 times a day. If you feed him twice a day and he eats it all and isn't gaining or losing any weight keep feeding him the same way. I have a male black lab i feed twice a day usually around 4am when i get off work and then sometime in the evening and he is fine. I also have a smaller female that I give food to and she will slowly eat it through the day, so we just let her eat what she wants.

Personally I get hungry if I only eat once a day and I'm pretty sure my dog is the same. No sense in making them hungry just keep on the twice a day routine.

What do you mean when you say "so we could get a full night sleep"? Is he whining to go out or something?


----------



## Rockie (Nov 19, 2007)

yes, he lets us know he has to go out to do, his thing (poop&pee)


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have 6 dogs and they all get fed 1 time per day and at 9-10 PM. That gives them a full belly before bed and they shut up and sleep. I don't like feeding multiple times per day because they get fat quicker. I need lean dogs to do what I do, but not sickly thin things. This is just what I prefer to do. I feed really good food and they have all the energy needed to go all day.


----------

